# Any Issues w/ Swapping 330Ci Staggered M68 Rims for 325Ci Non-Staggered Sport Rims?



## mandms7 (Feb 28, 2004)

I'm considering swapping out my 2002 330Ci's M68 staggered rims for the newer Style 119 5-spoke rims that come with the 2004-2005 325Ci Sport Package. Would there be any issues associated with doing this. Any reasons you would recommend against doing this?

Thanks!


----------



## Merli (Nov 24, 2004)

There are no issues with putting non-staggered wheels on your 330Ci, as long as the offset is correct, and you have ample caliper clearance.


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

The stock 325 sport wheels (17 X 8) are a perfect fit.. offsets and all...

No issues, no reason not to... except..

I think the M68s are better looking.. Though the 119s look better than 96s or 44s, I still don't think they measure up to the M68s.

You will be able to easily sell the M68s... very popular upgrade for 325 drivers..


----------



## norihaga (Aug 25, 2004)

kyfdx said:


> The stock 325 sport wheels (17 X 8) are a perfect fit.. offsets and all...
> 
> No issues, no reason not to... except..
> 
> ...


I wouldn't sell them for the same reason...what do you do when you sell the car?


----------



## STEVE46 (Aug 25, 2004)

Do you have a specific reason for wanting to get rid of the M68s? If you don't like the look, that's fine. But if it's for tire availability issues, I would think twice. You can get the Pirelli PZero Nero All Season tires (which are great tires) for those wheels and most good summer tires are available. Just something to think about.


----------



## mandms7 (Feb 28, 2004)

STEVE46 said:


> Do you have a specific reason for wanting to get rid of the M68s? If you don't like the look, that's fine. But if it's for tire availability issues, I would think twice. You can get the Pirelli PZero Nero All Season tires (which are great tires) for those wheels and most good summer tires are available. Just something to think about.


Thanks for your responses. There are three main issues for me wanting to swap out the M68s in favor of the 119s:

1) I think I like the way the 119s look more than the M68s. Plus, it would be more unique among all the other 330Ci Sport Packages out there.

2) I can't stand dirty rims, so I'm constantly cleaning my rims and find the M68s can be a little annoying to clean because of their design. The 119s would be much easier to clean.

3) My M68s all have curb rash (I recently bought the car used), and I want to either have them repaired or replaced. I may have the opportunity to swap (+ cash) for some mint 119s, so that would take care of the curb rash problem.

My main concern is if there would be any noticeable performance differences and would I need to do anything beyond removing the old rims and putting the new ones on?

Thanks again guys!


----------



## STEVE46 (Aug 25, 2004)

mandms7 said:


> Thanks for your responses. There are three main issues for me wanting to swap out the M68s in favor of the 119s:
> 
> 1) I think I like the way the 119s look more than the M68s. Plus, it would be more unique among all the other 330Ci Sport Packages out there.
> 
> ...


Sounds like your a fan of the 119s. If you like the look and your getting a good deal, then you should do it. As far as performance... you probably won't see much (if any) of a performance loss. You might even notice the handling become more balanced. Theoretically, those wider rear tires will make it easier to put power to the ground BUT will tend to make the car understeer a little more in the corners. But the 330i isn't like oh... say a Corvette... for which a staggered setup makes a little more sense. With loads of power, the 'Vette can break the rear end loose a lot easier than the 330i  And since the suspension of our cars is setup for slight understeer, you just enhance the effect with a staggered setup. Here's a thread on the topic:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=80664&highlight=staggered
and another:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64401&highlight=staggered

Staggered wheels are pretty much cosmetic and they also make tire rotation impossible. All that being said, I like the look of a staggered setup, and if I ever decide to track my car, I'll probably get a set of wheels and tires just for that anyway.


----------

